# Jahresabschlussparty 2009



## XeratusThrall (25. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community

Dieses Jahr wird auf dem Server Thrall ein ganz besonderes Event stattfinden. Eingeladen ist jeder, auch von anderen Realms um dieses Event begutachten zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ganze findet vor den Toren OGs statt und es wird ein RIESEN Feuerwerk von 30.000 Raketen geben und weiter Überraschungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu diesem Anlass suche ich auch noch Leute vom Server Thrall die evtl ein paar kleine Spenden auf Lager haben, Verdichteter Stein und Unverwüstliches Leder wird derzeit noch in Unmengen benötigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach Materialien an Garduk oder Xaranius schicken. Vielen Dank im Vorraus dafür 

Hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung:

Große Jahresabschlussparty 2009 auf dem Server Thrall.
In Ehren unserer geliebten Stadt Orgrimmar werden wir ein Riesenfest veranstalten.
Zu den Höhepunkten gehören:
Feuerwerk mit 30.000 Raketen!! ja genau 30.000 Raketen!
Fackelwerfershow, Raketenverkauf und einige weiter Überraschungen.
Wann? ->19 Dez um 19 uhr
Wo? -> Vor den Toren Orgrimmars
Für wen? -> Für alle !! Auch die Allianz ist recht herzlich eingeladen an diesem Spektakel teilzunehmen

Forenbeitrag: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...00502&sid=3

Vielen dank fürs Lesen des Beitrags und vielleicht sieht man sich auf Thrall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgul.thrall (27. November 2009)

echt geile idee
bin auf jedenfall voll dabei, mega highlight wird das sein.
30.000 Raketen, hui  neuer wow weltrekord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



je mehr leute da sein werden, desto geiler wird es, hab gehört beim alten weltrekord (20.000 raketen) soll nen GM gekommen sein und hat special effekte gemacht.
dann wird da sicherlich auch einer kommen!

also leute macht euch an dem tag nen char auf Thrall und lauft um 19 uhr vor OG !!

mfg Rasgûl


----------



## Mahkah (29. November 2009)

Xeraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Also ich bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markî-Thrall (2. Dezember 2009)

/puuuuuust

man hier ist ja schon fast Staub drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. Dezember 2009)

hört sich nach Severabsurz an... Egal, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Lari (2. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> hört sich nach Severabsurz an... Egal, ich bin dabei.


Mhm, mal vorausschauend zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht raiden.


----------



## Schors (11. Dezember 2009)

ich komm, hab mir schon extra nen hordler auf thrall erstellt =)
wenn euer server abkackt, geh ich halt wieder auf Kil'Jaeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

